# accidental success!



## janjiie (Sep 29, 2009)

Quite by chance I have managed to introduce two bucks successfully!

The cage I have is a wire double storey affair so I rigged it - just to save space - so that the Daddy could live downstairs and the new boy his son only a few weeks old could live upstairs.

As I watched them the baby stood on his food bowl stuck his rear end over the edge and peed!! Which of course fell into the Daddy's part of the cage. I twigged that the smell of poo and wee from the baby hitting the Daddy's des res might be helpful.

So they have lived like this for about a week and today I put them together. The Daddy was curious about the little one - mostly to see if it was a girl I think!  Was so funny tho 'cos every time he got near the baby it squeaked and cowered and tried to kick him away by sticking a back leg out!! :lol: 
But for all the squaeking the Daddy wasn't hurting the baby at all.

Now they both curled up in the wee hoosie - hoorah!!


----------



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

i will still watch them carefully because i had 2 males getting along and in 1 second they broke oiut in a fight.My speedy is fine now (it has been past 5 months just scabs now)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Good luck! Hope it lasts.


----------



## mousedog (Feb 15, 2010)

wow! not alot of people can get bucks to live together, but it might help that they are related. Well done!


----------



## contraria (Nov 9, 2009)

I must be wary lucky then... I have a grup of 7 boys, a group of 3 and on with 2 boys

but, thay are not for breeding. and if one at one point will be, I just know that I can't put him back ind the grup hi came from :|


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It can be risky; things can go nicely for months, and then suddenly tempers flare up...just be watchful.


----------



## contraria (Nov 9, 2009)

I am


----------

